# Inhalt einer JComboBox aufgrund von Eintragungen prüfen,???



## EndlessHeaven (1. Aug 2003)

Ich glaub ich hab schon wieder ein Verständnisproblem

Ich hab ne JComboBox die füllt sich aus einer .ini-Datei.
Damit aber nicht das erste Element im Rahmen der ComboBox ist habe ich davor einen "-" hinzugefügt.
Problem ist, mein Programm will jetzt für diesen "-" einen Wertebreich suchen den es aber logischerweise nicht hat und schreibt einfach 0 in das Textfeld wo die Meldungsnummern normal erscheinen.

Frage ist,wie kann ich bestimmen das wenn der Inhalt in einer ComboBox
ein "-"/"" oder "null" ist das er da nichts reinschreiben soll?


----------



## DTR (1. Aug 2003)

Eine JCombobox kann ja nur ObjeKte aufnehmen. Du kannst also einfach die toString() Methode der Objekte so überschreiben, dass ein Leerstring zurückgegeben wird, wenn der Wert "-" oder null ist.
Wenn du allerdings die Werte garnicht in der box haben willst musst du doch nur den Wert abfragen, bevor du das Element einfügst, ob der wert gültig ist oder nicht. Wenn ja fügst du das Element ein, wenn nicht halt nicht.


----------

